# ..::QUEST for the BEST VIDEO CONVERTER TOOLs::..



## siddharth_menon (Aug 4, 2004)

Ya post in your best video converter tools! 8) 

Lets C if your choice can make a diff ?  

The tools can be for Professional & Novice users..

Lets see who wins!!   

Please inc the download link or atleast the source.


I use Ulead Media 7 's> Video convertor tools.
Ya it has lots of features but very diff to use I would recom to any prof users!


----------



## aadipa (Aug 4, 2004)

Well i am not into video converting, VirtualDub does enough job for me for my basic needs


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 4, 2004)

VirtualDub rulez!!!!!!
There is no other....


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 4, 2004)

Vdub and TMPGenc does it for me. Sometimes i use DVDx too.


----------



## khandu (Aug 4, 2004)

virtualdub is good and autogk is EXCELLENT!!!

but to make easy no hassels conversions i use tmpegc for VCD

and Dr. Divx for divx conversions.. 

u pl should try GK and Autogk.. excllent too.. based on VDub


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 4, 2004)

I opt for VirtualDubMod .. Latest version is out recently ..You should find it very useful ...


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 4, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> VirtualDub rulez!!!!!!
> There is no other....


yep!!! i use the same . But can we rip a DVD in that???? i don't think so anyone!!
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## theraven (Aug 5, 2004)

tmpgenc
smartripper for rippin DVD's
anyone with a better suggestion plz temme ....
how to use virtual dub ?
i have an avi file .. i have a lil problem with tmpgenc ... thot id give another software a try


----------



## siddharth_menon (Aug 6, 2004)

Humm Virtual DUB seems to b not-user friendly..


One needs to learn..


----------



## quad master (Aug 6, 2004)

My Recommendations

Virtual Dub For <VCD Dat / MPG / AVI to Divx AVI (3ivx,Xvid,Divx) >

Windows Media Encoder for <MPG / AVI to WMV,ASF>

Helix Producer Plus for MPG / AVI to RM 

QuickTime Pro 6.5 for MPG / AVI / Mov to MOV,3GP(Mobile Vid),MP4
For MOV format use 
Video:- Sorenson 3 Compression
Audio :- QDesign Audio

Auto Gordian Knot for DVD to Divx AVI (3ivx , Xvid , Divx ) AC3/MP3 Audio


For getting best results use K-Lite Codec Pack And BsPlayer


----------



## siddharth_menon (Aug 8, 2004)

Humm

Now I have Virtual Dub..

Now how do i convert any video files to Video CD (.DAT) ??

The right screen is for output right!!


----------



## theraven (Aug 8, 2004)

ok i have a question too
tmpgenc gives a problem with AC3 codec
so which software do i use to convert it to vcd ?


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 8, 2004)

@Raven: You can use PX3's AC3 to WAV to convert AC3 audio to wav and then multiplex it with video in TMPGEnc You can get it from here. However there is a extra step involved here that you will have to demux the video from the audio using VDub.


----------



## theraven (Aug 9, 2004)

hmm
i dun think i need to demux
see in tmpgenc i can use the avi as the video source ..
and if i can rip the ac3 to wav.. then i can just use the wav as the audio source
hmm
anyways basically i just needed a way to rip the ac3 and decode it
thanx @blade_runner


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 9, 2004)

Anytime Raven !


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 17, 2004)

VDub is good for AVI's of DivX

 flaskMpeg is also good for mpg to avi

     XING Encoder is ther to make mpg's


home=====www.freeinfonet.tk


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 17, 2004)

Adobe Premire Pro 1.5 does everything

Dr. DivX for DVD to DivX conversion

I m in Video edition profession


----------



## siddharth_menon (Sep 18, 2004)

huMM...  

This thing can convert just about anything here & there....

But all it lags is the ability to convert from realmedia format..

Hey its real kool than V Dub.. this is much easier 8)


----------



## allajunaki (Sep 18, 2004)

Well my 100% vote goes for Gordian Knot,its basically use Virtual Dub Mod to do the coversion process. Gordian Knot is more like batch file creator, that is it creates a batch job for other tools to work..
But Gordian Knot will give u a heart attck when u use it first time,puts ur   head in gordian knot LOL, because of all the buttons sliders and all those, but once mastered, nothing like it...!
for newbies auto Gk is a good choice


----------



## JAK (Sep 18, 2004)

Hmm...

Dr. Divx
Adobe Premier 1.5
Virtual Dub
.......


----------



## siddharth_menon (Sep 22, 2004)

If you ever want to conver your video to .exe file like Bink Videos

The use RADTOOLs..

You can find them here *www.radgametools.com/


----------



## jivan28 (Sep 27, 2004)

hi guys,
   a lamer or a novice here. I use tmpgenc for stringing no. of mpg's together for mpegs. Can anyone recommend something similar to joing wmv's together?


----------



## #/bin/sh (Sep 27, 2004)

Adobe Premier


----------



## jivan28 (Sep 28, 2004)

guys,
       I don't know if u read my first post carefully. It's a very simple thing I ask I need a tool which does a simple batch processing job of adding no.'s of wmv's together & the output is one big wmv similar to how the merge tool works in tmpgenc alongwith the sound. Also tmpgenc is not big on memory so something similar, light & free to use as Adobe Premiere is a copyrighted software & more useful for professional editing I guess.


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 28, 2004)

VDub.Works fine for me and free


----------



## jivan28 (Sep 29, 2004)

anybody knows of any good pdfs or something for virtualdub for beginners.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jan 11, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Adobe Premire Pro 1.5 does everything
> 
> Dr. DivX for DVD to DivX conversion
> 
> I m in Video edition profession



You must be knowing that when you want to convert a DVD movie to DivX, Dr. DivX shows the option of having what DivX output, eg. Home, etc. So, when I selected the option that fits into one single CD, i.e. the movie can stored in a single CD from the DVD having the medium quality, the output was not that good as all the other people are converting the same DivX movies which can be stored (or burned) in 700 MB CD. Please help.


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 11, 2006)

i tried using virtual dub but the output file of a 700 MB VCD file was a 30 GB output file.... help needed... pls


----------



## parthbarot (Jan 11, 2006)

These Are the best:
-------------------------------------
*Video Tools*
*1.*VirtualDub Family (vdub,vdubmod etc.)
*2.*Flaskmpeg
*3.*VCD Gear
*4.*AutoGK (last one ok?)

*Audio Tools*
*1.*lame codec mp3
*2.*fhm (or what ever..i found it on www.doom9.org) for mp3
*3.*ogg
*4.*cdex

*Rip Tool*
*1.*Alcohol
*2.*Cdex

*Codecs*
*1.*Xvid
*2.*DivX(only play..i m not using for encoding)
*3.*K-Lite Codec Pack

----------------------------------------------------------
*parthbarot.blogspot.com
*impinfo.wordpress.com


----------



## vysakh (Jan 14, 2006)

i use virtualdub


----------



## ashnik (Jan 15, 2006)

3gp to VCD?


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jan 17, 2006)

ashnik said:
			
		

> 3gp to VCD?



Goto: *www.videohelp.com/guides and look in "Search guide by format conversion".


----------



## SignificantMind (Jan 20, 2006)

I usually use camtasia for screen capturing, cuting some parts out and put them in many extension files such as .avi, .mov, .swf, .wmv, many more that i can't think of but there are just about 10 extension compatible to camtasia. Im surpirsed i never know virtualdub I'll have to try that out.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jan 21, 2006)

parthbarot said:
			
		

> *2.*DivX(only play..i m not using for encoding)



Xvid decoder decodes DivX too, so it's quite unnecessary really.

My vote - Gordian Knot. It's a great frontend for VDub, DGI Index, BeSweet, AVISynth et al....

-Keith


----------



## coolendra (Jan 22, 2006)

virtual dub is gr8 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 22, 2006)

ok what is the best tool to convert files to rmvb, itś image quality is very good at even low file size


----------



## parthbarot (Jan 23, 2006)

@Keith Sebastian
i wrote that for divx , bcs i faced prob in playing file with xvid...may be it is encoded by higher version of divx...thats y.
regards.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 23, 2006)

well after listening to so much hype about virtualdubmod, i tried it .
But I cudnt use it because I cudnt understand how to start the process , it is not at all user friendly.
Am I a dumb or is it not for the beginners????


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 24, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> ok what is the best tool to convert files to rmvb, itś image quality is very good at even low file size



can anyone help me with this......


----------



## maverickrohan (Feb 3, 2006)

Once agian...a thread on my favourite subject.........

My Fav Codec:

On2 VP70 its better than XviD n DivX my miles.......FYI The Flash 8 Video uses VP62. The NFS Videos use VP62........

VP70 is the latest version....

Encoding:

VCD: VCD Gear + VirtualDub

DVD: #1 DVD Ripper

Transcoding Audio: GX Transcoder

Fav Audio Codec:

VBR Ogg Vorbis Range set to 48 to 64kbps...........its as good as 128kbps mp3......!!!

try it out.itl save u lotta disk space.........

For more info on Encoding:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11772


----------



## sagar_coolx (Feb 12, 2006)

i have a useless pc and when i conver dv  to vcd i get crappy results.
so wat hardware does da quality of encoded video depend???proccy???gfx card???ram???pls tll


----------



## tojo_friend (Feb 15, 2006)

mpeg 4 maker is best for quick conversions. but u got to load a few codecs like divx 6. and use k-lite codecs too.if u have mpeg4 software u can use an codec just through it...u can convert dvd too.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 1, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> well after listening to so much hype about virtualdubmod, i tried it .
> But I cudnt use it because I cudnt understand how to start the process , it is not at all user friendly.
> Am I a dumb or is it not for the beginners????



Agreed  :roll: Even i am not comfirtable with Virtual Dub... Even that Doom 9 Guides didnt help much.... Someone expert in Video Encoding from Forum shuld post a neat guide....i guess...

Anyways..as for now...AVS Video Converter rocks... would love to try Virtual Dub though


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 1, 2006)

I was searching for an All-in one optimal tool for video conversion. 
I thought *Cucusoft AVI to MPEG/VCD* was the best in the business( Yes, i bought the pro version )  

After this thread, i had a search for Virtual Dub in *Download.com* & here's what i got in the reviews:

Average user ratings:  *****( Four Stars )* 

There were indeed many reviews appreciating the software, but there was some commenting on its demerits, such as:



> Scrolling over the buttons did not trigger a hightight of the function



I'm going to try it out, but as all other members say, I will have to get acquainted with its so-called "Difficult Interface".

Savvy!!


----------



## devarajan (Mar 2, 2006)

I prefer Advanced X Video Converter..


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 13, 2006)

S.U.P.E.R is it. It plays all the formats. converts into all the formats and it is free to downlod. and the fools keep on upgrading as well. you will find at: *www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html 

Furher it can convert to any format to any other format. works gr8.


----------



## hafees (Mar 14, 2006)

Gordian Knot rip pack is good and is free. But it takes a lot of time to encode. 
If you want to rip dvd movies to divx look no further  but Dr. Divx. and it is open sorce now.

For encoding into other formats, the fastest may be virtualdub with lots of options. 
 Ulead videostudio is also good with lots of builtin effects. Even windows movie maker can do a decent job.

Premier , after effects etc are professional softwares which needs a high learning curve.


----------



## slugger (Mar 14, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> ~Phenom~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i could get u started

2 encode a *.mpg file into a *.avi file using a suitable codec, u must open it in VirtualDub mod. 2 do so press ctrl+O which opens up a window from where you can select the path where d *.mpg file is located.

once it has been done and d file is loded in VirtualDub mod yu will have to slect the codec u may want to use for compression. 2 do so press ctrl+p 2 open up the compression codec selection dialog box [btw, to see any signifcant list of compression codecs u must have installed a code pack lke K-ite mega codec Pack whose link i've give @ d end]. from d left dialog box u may select a suitable codec [i've been playing arund wid d x264 codec 4 d past couple of dayz & its been givng me kik azz results]. once u've selcted d codec & highlighting it by clicking on it, u may want 2 configure it. u may do so by clicking on the cofigure button [btw plz note down d restrctions d selected codec may posses. it is listed in a box just above the 'confiure button']. it wll open up a new window where u cn paly around with d codec settings [if u using x264, try encoding it @400 kbps. it will give u VCD quality results].

once u cnfigd d vdeo compression codec, u may want to select a suitable cmpression codec 4 compressing audio. 2 do so click on d "stream" tab in d VirtualDub menu bar and select d Stream list option. it will open  up a window dat will will list out all the audio streams present in the *.mpg file. right click on it. select d "full...." option [dun remember d exact wording]. once dis is dun, right click on d audio stream again & dis time u will c dat a "compression" option has now been activated. click on it to open up a window listing out all d audio compression codecs availabe on ur computer. i prefer using d "Lame mp3" option @ 128 kbps CBR stereo 44KHz [people say dat DivX WMA2 Audio @64kbps is equally gud, but me facing some issues right now].
once u dun with dis, u all ready to start encoding it [u may also apply tunz of filter to optimise d file, sumthing 'm still fiddling wd right now]. 2 do so press F7 to open up d dialog bx where u can specfy the loacation where u may want to save it. if u may even batch process multiple files y selecting d option "add to job ctrl" in d same wndow [dun remember d exact wording]. once dis is dun d encodng process will begin.

i've just found out hw do do a "Multipass" encoding
heres d link. although d steps given 4 DivX, d same procedure applies 4 all codecs supprting "Multipass" Encoding
*www4.tpgi.com.au/mtam/covert_guide2b.htm

also if a file u've slected 4 encoding is shown only upto d point where d file starts getting pixelled u may want to select dis option while opening d file in VirtualDub Mod

*Use AviSynth template [select d Direct show template]*
(note u will get dis option ony in VirtualDub Mod & not VirtualDub [at least it still hasn't been included till their latest version], so i suggest u use VirtualDub Mod and not VirtualDub)

however 4 dis 2 be effective u will have to install d "Avisynth plugin 2.5".
i dun no d link 4 d standalone program, but u can install it along with Gordian Knot [u may uninstall gordian knot after dat, but d Avisynth plugin remains as it has a seperate uninstaller]
i culdn't include screenshots as i'm usng a computer where VirtualDub mod is not installed. however if people had trouble followng dis instruction, imay edit it & include screenshots 4 easy reference

As 4 sum oder operations dat can b performed in VirtualDub u may refer dis link
*www.doom9.org/index.html?/


*Toolz of trade*
k-lite mega codec pack
*web.volftp.tiscali.it/pub/pc/windows/winnt50/utility/graphic/video/klmcodec152.exe

gordian knot
*easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/gordianknot/GordianKnot.RipPack.0.35.0.Setup.2.exe

VirtualDub mod
*voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/virtualdubmod/VirtualDubMod_1_5_10_2_All_inclusive.zip


----------



## insanekiller (Mar 15, 2006)

I'd say that
XIlisoft products are the best in the category.
Visit url xilisoft.com for more details.
Theyre eezy to B us'd an support absolutely ev'ry format that is common.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 16, 2006)

dudes, i guess this is the oldest yet alive thread in  this forum,

My favs are ashampoo shrink & burn, Virtual duv, tmpgenc , super video converter, #1 video converter.

Xilisoft  has probs like framy pictures,strikes on movie ,etc


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 22, 2006)

Xilisoft and VirtualDubMod


----------



## go4saket (Mar 23, 2006)

To convert to MPEG, nothing like "Cinema Craft Encoder SP"

Try and you will see the difference...


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2006)

@saket :

to convert to MPEG... VCD Gear does it in 30 secs..... so i guess wont be needing another.. rite..!!


----------



## go4saket (Mar 24, 2006)

Its not about time, its about quality...

Cinema Craft Encoder SP is quite fast and is considered to give the best output.

Second best is TMPGEnc 3.0 XPress, but its damn slow...


----------



## sreekar8191986 (Mar 30, 2006)

AVS VIDE OCONVERTER wii  be best for any normal user.compression ,different formats & what not.even a professional can edit a lot.


----------



## jay4u (Apr 16, 2006)

free real producer does the job for me.....


----------

